# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Cacing Jangkar ??

## kan_andi

Rekan2x

ada 1 ikan di buntutnya ada semacam bisul merah, setelah diperiksa rupanya ada cacing jangkar? (betul gak?)

ini photonya


treatment yg saya lakukan baru:

cabut cacingnya, dan obatin lukanya pake salep buat sariawan

trus yg mau ditanya based on thread2x sebelumnya

1. kolam harus di treatment dgn demilin ya? (kolam koinya atau karantina doang?)
2. mau tanya larva/telurnya itu nempel di badan koi gak atau cuma dikolam?
3. efect dari cacing jangkar ini, cuma menyebabkan luka saja atau bisa kematian koi?

Mohon pencerahannya

Terima kasih

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

